# items from Steves site



## golddie (Jan 17, 2010)

These are items from Steves site
The first item says that it is for platinum 
can the others be used on all kinds of metals

http://www.goldrecovery.us/pricing.asp 
29 2.5"- Long Life Melting Dish for Platinum $ 25 
20 3" Melting Dish $ 3.75 
33 2.1" dia. white melting dish - Nickel used for size compasrison in photo. $ 4 

25 3.4" O.D. by 4.1" Tall Fireclay Crucible $ 5 

18 Hi-Temp Magnesite Cupel $ 1.25


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 17, 2010)

The white dishes are best for platinum. The others break down and melt before the platinum does. 

Either #29 or #33.

Steve


----------

